# I just want my period back...



## puzzleRN (Nov 15, 2006)

Here's the story:

DS#3 was born Jul 2011 and my period returned June 2012 when he was 11 months. I had 4 or so periods about 5 weeks apart until Nov 2012. That period was longer than usual (5-6 days of normal period bleeding followed by 5 days of spotting). I have not had a period since (it's been 10 wks). I've had two negative pregnancy tests since Nov and have zero pregnancy symptoms. DS#3 is currently breastfeeding 3-4 times a day and not at night (at least most nights).

My period returned at 6wks PP after DS#1, was always 28-30 day cycles (though I think the first few were anovulatory). I conceived DD#2 when he was 11 months and still nursing frequently. My period returned at 8 months PP with DD, again 28-30 day cycles but with a few anovulatory ones at the beginning. I conceived #3 when she was 15 mo and again, still breastfeeding multiple times a day. My older two self-weaned 4-8 wks prior to the birth of my next baby.

I went to the OB/GYN last week for my annual and when asked about it, she attributed it all the breastfeeding and my increased age (I'm 30). I've had regular cycles my whole life, have never taken hormonal BC, and am of normal weight.

I get that breastfeeding will effect your period but why would it come back for a few months and leave again? DS#3 is nursing less frequently than 5 months ago. Could I have miscarried in Nov without knowing and that be the cause of all this?

Any suggestions on how to get my period back? Anyone else have their period come and then leave again without an increase in nursing frequency? Are there supplements you can take? Foods to eat?

I'd like to conceive again at some point in the nearish future... but it's more the not knowing of if and when I might get my period. I like the reassurance of regular periods to tell me my body is working properly. I'm not ready to wean my DS to see if my period would return though I've considered trying to drop a feed or two to see if it would help.

Please tell me I'm not the only one with wonky periods :/


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Bumping up for more input!


----------



## bazil323 (Jan 29, 2013)

Vitamin B6 and chasteberry (Vitex agnus castus) help regulate your hormones to bring back a regular period, but it may take 3-4 months to really see the effects. Some women have a much shorter than usual cycle or a longer than usual cycle for the first couple cycles while on it, but then after that it should normalize.

http://www.naturallyknockedup.com/boosting-fertility-with-vitamin-b6/

http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-supplements/ingredientmono-968-VITEX%20AGNUS-CASTUS.aspx?activeIngredientId=968&activeIngredientName=VITEX%20AGNUS-CASTUS

http://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/vitex.html


----------



## inspiration50 (Mar 16, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazil323*
> 
> Vitamin B6 and chasteberry (Vitex agnus castus) help regulate your hormones to bring back a regular period, but it may take 3-4 months to really see the effects. Some women have a much shorter than usual cycle or a longer than usual cycle for the first couple cycles while on it, but then after that it should normalize.
> 
> ...


thank you


----------

